# so sad about my mac :(



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

ok, i have no idea where a post like this belongs, so feel free to move it , but , the other day my bf's mother and i got in an argument over sumthing rediculous, it was basically her being unreasonable .... afterwards i left , then when i came home i went in my makeup case and she spilled out all my pigments ,closed the case, and shook it all up so my only skinfiinish shattered and all my blushes and eye shadows shatterd too ... i really am about to cry because it took me 4 years to collect the 20 pigment samples, 3 eyeshadows and 1 skinfinish because im not even 21 yet and i have a 3yr old child i support . its not like i can just replace these things either because im spending all the money ive got on getting my son everything he needs for back to school ... im so depressed and dont know what to do , the only makeup i have now is a covergirl foundation and 5 mac lipglosses ... it took me forever to collect the items i had and i really cherished them because i worked hgard to get them and i just feel not pretty with out my pigments and stuff...i dont know wut to do


----------



## ette (Aug 23, 2006)

OMG I'm so sorry. That was more of an ethical issue than based on your MAC, how rude of her to do that!! I don't really know what to tell you to do other than the fact that that was SO uncalled for of her...she should offer to pay for those things.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 23, 2006)

WHAT the FUCK?!  Wow what a stubborn woman!  At her age she should know not to be so immature and stupid.  That is horrible, I would go right up to her and force her to at least buy back half the stuff she ruined.  Tell your boyfriend about it and see what he does!  I'm so sorry, wow I would be miserable and crying.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 23, 2006)

Aww, that's horrible. I'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's pretty immature for a woman to do!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_ok, i have no idea where a post like this belongs, so feel free to move it , but , the other day my bf's mother and i got in an argument over sumthing rediculous, it was basically her being unreasonable .... afterwards i left , then when i came home i went in my makeup case and she spilled out all my pigments ,closed the case, and shook it all up so my only skinfiinish shattered and all my blushes and eye shadows shatterd too ... i really am about to cry because it took me 4 years to collect the 20 pigment samples, 3 eyeshadows and 1 skinfinish because im not even 21 yet and i have a 3yr old child i support . its not like i can just replace these things either because im spending all the money ive got on getting my son everything he needs for back to school ... im so depressed and dont know what to do , the only makeup i have now is a covergirl foundation and 5 mac lipglosses ... it took me forever to collect the items i had and i really cherished them because i worked hgard to get them and i just feel not pretty with out my pigments and stuff...i dont know wut to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how immature and childish of her! It's obvious she knew how much your stuff meant to you, that's why she attacked it.  I would tell her that you didn't appreciate what she did and that you expect full compensation for the items she damaged.  She'd probably do the same if you did something like that to something of hers.  And if she doesn't, get your man involved.  It's his mother so he could rationalize with her better than you could.  And if that doesn't work...just set her on fire =)<--totally joking about that last part lol


----------



## meagannn (Aug 23, 2006)

ohhhh I am veryyyy sorry.
=(

*hugs*

that is very unreasonable of her. I can't believe a grown woman would do that either.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Good lord. WTF is wrong with her. Karma will get back to her one day....

I'm so sorry about your MAC-up


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

i knew u guys on here would understand ... i told my bf and my friends and all they had to say was, so wut, its just makeup ...ughh, that really pisses me off . thnx every1 , i cant believe even my bf doesnt even seem to care about it like its not a big deal at all , but to me it is


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2006)

OMG she shook everything in your traincase??? So sorry to hear about that, she's so unreasonable!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 23, 2006)

damn.  you know i feel like donating a sample to you because that is just ass of her to do that.


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_damn.  you know i feel like donating a sample to you because that is just ass of her to do that._

 

Me too!   I've had people help me out in the past, and I believe in paying it forward...PM me your addy, and I'd love to send a 'care package'...


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

ya it was, and all it was over was a stupid matress she brought me to put on my sons bed and i told her i didnt wanna put it on cuz it was way too big and none of the sheets i have would fit ... she didnt even pay for the mattress and my feelings are really hurt


----------



## Cruella (Aug 23, 2006)

What a colossal bitch!  That's mean of your friends to say "it's just makeup." It doesn't matter what it is - it was YOUR'S and she had absolutely no right to do that.  If your boyfriend doesn't go to bat for you regarding this, I'd really question his feelings for you. That's just shitty.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_i knew u guys on here would understand ... i told my bf and my friends and all they had to say was, so wut, its just makeup ...ughh, that really pisses me off . thnx every1 , i cant believe even my bf doesnt even seem to care about it like its not a big deal at all , but to me it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's not just makeup. i had to explain to my hubby that mac to me, is like harley davidsons to him. (he's crazy about them). it's not cheap and it's ok for it to be something that you're passionate about. i hate how ppl think it's so insignificant. 

i can't believe she would do something like that to you. i'd be so upset i'd probably want to punch her in the eye.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_Me too!   I've had people help me out in the past, and I believe in paying it forward...PM me your addy, and I'd love to send a 'care package'..._

 
seriously, me too. i wouldn't mind helping you rebuild your collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tell us your skintone and your favorite colors and stuff and i'll see what i come up with! you shouldn't have to go through this without support!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 23, 2006)

What a bitch that was so immature.
I would ban her from seeing your little one until she replaces what she ruined.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_ok, i have no idea where a post like this belongs, so feel free to move it , but , the other day my bf's mother and i got in an argument over sumthing rediculous, it was basically her being unreasonable .... afterwards i left , then when i came home i went in my makeup case and she spilled out all my pigments ,closed the case, and shook it all up so my only skinfiinish shattered and all my blushes and eye shadows shatterd too ... i really am about to cry because it took me 4 years to collect the 20 pigment samples, 3 eyeshadows and 1 skinfinish because im not even 21 yet and i have a 3yr old child i support . its not like i can just replace these things either because im spending all the money ive got on getting my son everything he needs for back to school ... im so depressed and dont know what to do , the only makeup i have now is a covergirl foundation and 5 mac lipglosses ... it took me forever to collect the items i had and i really cherished them because i worked hgard to get them and i just feel not pretty with out my pigments and stuff...i dont know wut to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You live in NJ...file a complaint with the police dept. for destruction of property...she shouldn't be permitted to get away with it.

I'm guessing that your current BF isn't the father of your son and that the three of you (yourself, son & BF) live with his parents/Mom?  

If BF isn't the father of your son, his attitude and lack of interest speaks VOLUMES...do you REALLY want to waste another minute of your life with someone like him??? (And his bitch of a Mom by default???)


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_i knew u guys on here would understand ... i told my bf and my friends and all they had to say was, so wut, its just makeup ...ughh, that really pisses me off . thnx every1 , i cant believe even my bf doesnt even seem to care about it like its not a big deal at all , but to me it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Thats horrible.  A) That stuff is expensive, B) A lot of it is irreplacable if it was LE, and C) It doesn't matter what it is, you shouldn't have to worry that your possesions are going to be vandalized just because of an argument.  Even if your boyfriend thinks "its just makeup," he should understand point C.  I'm sorry


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

omg i cant even believe how nice u guys are.. im getting all teary reading this stuff ... its really nice to be able to tell this to ppl who dont think im insaine for being hurt over makeup ...im not even fussy about colors atall, and my skintone is about the same as yurs queen ofdisaster ... i would love to send sumthing as a thank you to any1 who decides to help me so make sure i get yur address aswell ... thank you guys all sooo much for understanding where im coming from ... this woman is the grandmother of my child and i didnt even get a sorry from her so it is pretty hurtfull ... the responses i was getting from my friends were starting to make me feel crazy for being so upset , but u guys are making me feel better because u guys would feel the same way


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

omg i am SO sorry to hear this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what an awful thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what pigment samples, shadows and msfs were they? i'm sedning u a pm cos i'm sending u some stuff!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_omg i cant even believe how nice u guys are.. im getting all teary reading this stuff ... its really nice to be able to tell this to ppl who dont think im insaine for being hurt over makeup ...im not even fussy about colors atall, and my skintone is about the same as yurs queen ofdisaster ... i would love to send sumthing as a thank you to any1 who decides to help me so make sure i get yur address aswell ... thank you guys all sooo much for understanding where im coming from ... this woman is the grandmother of my child and i didnt even get a sorry from her so it is pretty hurtfull ... the responses i was getting from my friends were starting to make me feel crazy for being so upset , but u guys are making me feel better because u guys would feel the same way_

 
ok hunny seriously pm me your address... i wont want anything in return


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_it's not just makeup. i had to explain to my hubby that mac to me, is like harley davidsons to him. (he's crazy about them). it's not cheap and it's ok for it to be something that you're passionate about. i hate how ppl think it's so insignificant._

 
Me too. I *HATE* it when people say 'why do you have so much makeup?' or 'why do you keep buying them when you already have so many?' 

I have my interest and you have yours, so shut your trap. I'm not using your money to buy them. It may be just makeup to them but all my MU are like treasures to me. Luckily I only have 2 people around me like this, and they are not even friends.


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 23, 2006)

If I can figure out where to get sample containers...I'll definitely donate!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow that is really uncalled for. Honestly you would think people would learn to grow up and ruining peoples stuff doesn't solve anything. You should file a complaint if she doesn't replace at least part of it. Hopefully she comes to her senses!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

see , thats my problem , i cant file a complaint because then i will feel bad even tho i know she desrves it ... thats why i dont understand how she can do that because i would never do anything to disrespect her


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 23, 2006)

That's possibly one of the most immature things I have ever heard of, especialy from a grown woman.  Hugs to you my dear for being a single mom in the first place.  I hope what you lost will come back to you twentyfold!


----------



## vampygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about that.  Why don't you 'accidentally' break some stuff of hers? I know that is childish but she deserves it!

Please PM me your address and I'll be happy to send you some piggie samples.  Send me a wishlist of samples as well and your skin tone etc. 

Nothing would please me more than for her to see you getting MORE stuff. Just lock it up this time!


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Sent you a PM, have piggie samples etc for you! Hang in there!


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 23, 2006)

Care package on the way!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 23, 2006)

samples are on their way!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 23, 2006)

that was so uncalled for and immature and she had no right to touch your belongings. and if your bf dont understand, then he is just as bad as her. you should stand up to that bitch and tell her that if she ever touches your stuff again, you will purposely break something of hers so she will feel what its like. im going to send a private message so i can get your address. i have a few mac samples, but i can send you some sweetscents and pure luxe samples since i have so many of them. hope you feel better and things work themselves out


----------



## alurabella (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh my lord... what a freaking bitch!!! I'm so glad people are sending you samples now. You deserve some free stuff!!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

Im so sorry she did that to you! Thats totally uncalled for, she should be ashamed of herself she's a grown woman acting like a 2 year old child.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 23, 2006)

Unbelievable... I can't fathom an adult woman doing something like this. Does your BF tolerate her actions? I hope you can find a way out of that house. She doesn't sound like a person who needs to have any influence over your child.  Big Hugs to you and your son.


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 23, 2006)

pm me your address too...

what an insanely nasty thing to do- i would restrict her contact with your son until she gets a grip on herself


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_see , thats my problem , i cant file a complaint because then i will feel bad even tho i know she desrves it ... thats why i dont understand how she can do that because i would never do anything to disrespect her_

 
WHY? Why would you feel bad? You're not disrespecting her by filing a complaint, you're respecting yourself!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

file a claim that will teach her sorry arse!!!! how rude and immature of her! grr hate it when people vet their anger out on other peoples personal belongings instead!


----------



## User67 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_WHY? Why would you feel bad? You're not disrespecting her by filing a complaint, you're respecting yourself!_

 
Exactly! It doesn't matter what it is either, the fact is that it was YOUR stuff & she had no right at all to touch it! If you don't take some serious action against her she will just continue to walk all over you because you are showing her that she can. I thought I had the mother in law from hell until I read this! Please don't just let this go, you have to show her that she can't just do whatever she wants & get away with it.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

i cant thank you guys enough for all yur comments and offerings ... u guys have really made me feel better .... i am completely ignoring her untill i get a propper appology and from now on my stuff will be hidden from her, its a shame i have to do that , but im not risking anything like this again ...thanx again guys, you all have put a smile on my face


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, I haven't heard of an older 'adult' acting in such manner in a long time.
I would not press charges against her simply because you have to live w/ her under the same roof and even though there is such blatant disrepect of your possessions, if you are still living with her, it's better not to legally pursue such matters.
Good luck, and good for you for prioritizing what is important in your life (your son).


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't worry...Help is on the way!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That is a horrible situation and the fact that she did that is immature and down right heartless!!!  I'm mad at her...tell her I said we can take it outside if she wants to :duel: Your BF should be a little more understanding, but again that is his mother and we all know how that goes.  I'm gonna PM you with what I have...if there is anything you want...I gotcha!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

I might be a little late with the condolences, but I'd just like to say that I am truly sorry for what happened! That is beyond wrong, and i really know how precious your MAC products were/are. The friends of yours who say "so what?" about your make up are simply saying things without stopping to consider what THEIR valuables are. I mean, they really should halt and think about what is truly special to themselves and offer you some sympathy. I hope that a LARGE portion, if not all of your collection will be restored, since Specktra members are so generous! <3


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't believe a grown woman would do such a childish thing!!! I agree with everyone it's completely uncalled for WTF? Is that how she usually deals with things?

ETA- I know you don't want to disrespect her or anything but I think you need to grow some balls (I hope that dosn't come out rude or anything) and tell her something cause if you just keep quiet she might just do the same thing again.

I would also like to send you some samples, PMing you right now.


----------



## divaster (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm really sorry she did that. It's pretty pathetic of a grown ass woman (and mother) to do this to someone. I hope you will be able to stand up for yourself because I don't want her to think this is acceptable behavior, and you don't deserve it. As for your boyfriend, it shouldn't matter what she wrecked and whether or not he thinks it's stupid, it's the point that she would do something so childish and desctructive. That woman needs help. 
*hugs*


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 23, 2006)

If my MIL did something like this she would never be allowed to visit my house for as long as she lived. And my husband would support me 100%. I'm sorry you're stuck with an a-hole who lets his mother get away with violating you like this.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

u guys are all right , im having a loong talk with both of them when they are done with work ... i truly thank all of u for your nice responses .... and for those who akes, she usually doesnt do this kind of thing, but if anything similar happens again ill be sure i take her to court to replace anything she ruined ...thnx again guys <3


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_see , thats my problem , i cant file a complaint because then i will feel bad even tho i know she desrves it ... thats why i dont understand how she can do that because i would never do anything to disrespect her_

 

The way I see it, she has already disrespected you.  You should demand (not ask) that she replace your makeup, because she had no right touching your things.  It's time you stand up for yourself.  Just because you are young, and she's your son's grandmother, doesn't mean that she can walk all over you (which, by the way, your BF isn't helping matters by not confronting his mother, either...this speaks volumes).  She knew that the makeup was important to you and chose to destroy it...says a lot about her character.

Girl, people get sued  in small claims court for things like this!  Why not take her to court now?  Don't wait for the "next time."

It's not that I am trivializing the loss of your makeup (I would kick someone's butt if they did that to my stuff).  It's just that I HATE seeing people stepped on...hugs to you!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 23, 2006)

I had a roomate who used to disrespect my stuff.  I dont think it was done maliciously, just more like she was oblivious to the fact that it bothered me.  Stuff like borowing my clothes and not washing/returning them (i'd have to get them from her closet).  Taking my quarters for laundry and replacing them with pennies, nickels and dimes.  And other annoying stuff like taking my extra Venus razorblades, and using my MU w/out asking.  The worst was when they had people sleep over in my bed when I was out of town for the weekend, and the people over threw up on my carpet, sheets, and in my hamper (empty at the time thank god).  I was SOOOOOOO mad LOL.

I confronted her about it, and how it made me feel, and she was a lot better about it.  I basically told her that if it continued I would move out.  I went to homedepot the next day and bought a lock for my door, and had my boyfriend install it when the house was empty.  It doesn't matter who your living with, they need to learn to respect personal space.

I'd get in her face about it.  She's a terrible person if she doesn't apologise, and her mother should be ashamed for raising such a disrespectful person.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 23, 2006)

oh, my dear. i would cry so hard if that happened to me. please let us help...PM me with your address and the colors you had/are missing. I am even headed to the Pro store in LA this coming weekend, so if there is a special e/s color you want, please let me know before Firday. Don't hesitate to ask, hon.

*hugs tightly*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh my, that is totally awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How mean of her, i agree with everyone else, file a complaint, you shouldnt have to feel bad for doing it because what she did is what a child wouldve done and she's just being immature.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

ok , first i talked to the bf and really made him understand where i was coming from , so he went and talked to his mom for me , she said that she wont replace the makeup , but since my 21st birthday is in two weeks she is going to take me to atlantic city , buy me some drinks and let me gamble with a lil bit of her money , and she did appologize and said she didnt think it would hurt my feelings ... im still mad at her , but hopefully she will now realize how big of a deal this was to me and im not so sure i even want to go to a.c with her ..i guess ill just have to see how the next 2 weeks go with her then ill decide if i want to go or not .... and again , thank you all for offering to help me out , a couple of really sweet members are sending me some pigment samples so im not going to accept anymore because i dont want to have more samples than i started with because that would be a little greedy of me ...thank you all again soo much , l reallly appreciate all of your kind words !! <3


----------



## Raerae (Aug 23, 2006)

Smells like the, "Say your sorry" apology that parents make their kids say, or in this case, your bf.

She really is a bitch of a MIL.

Why are you living there anyways?  Is your child with a different person then your boyfriend (you mentioned that your MIL was your kids grandma).  Or is he the father?

Feels like she blames you for having the baby.  But hard to tell, since we dont know all the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hugs*

Hope things work out.  I still think she should replace the MU.  That would be a sincere (well as sincere as you would get) apology imho.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm proud of you for having the courage to confront her.  I know that must have been very hard for you to do.  I think it is very big of you to consider her offer and think you are setting a good example for your child.  Not only are you trying communication to resolve the problem, you are being a strong mother by demanding respect.  You seem like the type of person who really thinks things through before acting on an issue, and that is admirable.  I sincerely hope things get better for you, and your family realizes how amazing you are.  Please don't let your friends tell you what your values should be.  It was more than makeup she destroyed, it was a symbol of accomplishment she took from you.  She can never take away the fact that you earned them, or hope to reach your level of class.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 23, 2006)

i cant even say how much all of these responses have made me feel .. u guys have all made me happy again ... i wasnt expecting so many people to respond, so like i said its great to have a place where people can relate and understand why this stuff was so important to me ... thank you all so verrrrry much and if ANY  of you ever need to talk about something im here just like u all were here for me ... i have much gratitude for u all<3


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow if my bf's mom did that (which she would NEVER do!!) I would move out asap and probably never speak to her again unless she duly apologized and replaced all the damaged stuff.

It doesn't even matter WHAT it is , if it's makeup or CDs or whatever, it's such a disrespectful and childish thing to do, I wouldn't want to be around a person like that ever again. I hope you are able to get some of those samples replaced!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_i knew u guys on here would understand ... i told my bf and my friends and all they had to say was, so wut, its just makeup ...ughh, that really pisses me off . thnx every1 , i cant believe even my bf doesnt even seem to care about it like its not a big deal at all , but to me it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not for nothing... But if your boyfriend her son..doesn't see how this is wrong.... that his mother destory YOUR property... he WILL not stick up for you IN other things...
Demand repayment for your Stuff.... Make a full list of every  item she messed up. Type it out and present it to her. Telling her she needs to either give you *back the money for it... or replace each item.* I so would even go as far as talking to a lawyer about it... just to tell her that you did... and that you are serious... DO NOT LET ANYONE GET OVER ON YOU!!! and do it NOW....

keep us up to date


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow. I really wish I could help but I don't have anything to give. I just started myself and only have a pigment sample. But I'd just walk up to her and slap her and if the BF says something I'd just be like "So what? It's just a handprint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldn't do that at all... it WAS funny to read tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  plus, if u slap her, she can press charges against u for assault.. it's not worth going to jail for..


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 23, 2006)

I know. But that's how I'd feel inside.


----------



## Bre (Aug 23, 2006)

()()()

What an absolute bitch. Why can't she spend her gambling money on replacement m-up for you?? Obviously that would mean more to you. Your story made me so sad, why do people want to be so cruel and "get someone where it hurts"? Especially as your the mother of her grandson

I have a Pink/Bronze full size Pigment that I never wear cause it looks like shite on me, if you would like it I would love to send it to you. And who cares if you end up with more then you started with, you need a break!!

x

()()()


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 23, 2006)

That's true! She has money to throw away but not buy you new makeup?! WTH?!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 23, 2006)

*






 When I read this I was like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 There is something seriously WRONG with that woman.  I'm so glad there are other people on here that echoed my thoughts (QueenOfDisaster: Just like I thought.. You ARE a doll:sangel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .'Cause the first thing I thought when I finished reading your post is "I'm gonna send her some stuff".  Please PM me w/ your address..the only thing I'm worried about is THE BITCH getting the things in the mail before you, and destroying them/throwing them away.  She wouldn't go that far, would she???  Hopefully not.  I know it's hard, but if this woman  is like this, then you should really consider getting out of there.  It's not healthy for you, nor is it a healthy environment for your child.  If you have to, go on Public Assistance for a bit..that's what it's for; people that are trying to get themselves "together", and need a little extra helping hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, please PM me w/ your information if you'd like for me to send you a few things.

Feel better, hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_* the only thing I'm worried about is THE BITCH getting the things in the mail before you, and destroying them/throwing them away. She wouldn't go that far, would she??? Hopefully not. *_

 
That's what I was thinking too. I'd be at the mailbox everyday waiting for the postman with a glass of lemonade


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_ok , first i talked to the bf and really made him understand where i was coming from , so he went and talked to his mom for me , she said that she wont replace the makeup , but since my 21st birthday is in two weeks she is going to take me to atlantic city , buy me some drinks and let me gamble with a lil bit of her money , and she did appologize and said she didnt think it would hurt my feelings ... im still mad at her , but hopefully she will now realize how big of a deal this was to me and im not so sure i even want to go to a.c with her ..i guess ill just have to see how the next 2 weeks go with her then ill decide if i want to go or not .... and again , thank you all for offering to help me out , a couple of really sweet members are sending me some pigment samples so im not going to accept anymore because i dont want to have more samples than i started with because that would be a little greedy of me ...thank you all again soo much , l reallly appreciate all of your kind words !! <3_

 

*I'll tell ya why she won't replace the makeup; because it would be equivalent to her giving you an apology.*

*And, for those people around you that said "It's just makeup"...it doesn't matter WHAT it was...bottom line; she destroyed YOUR stuff! *

*I  wouldn't go to Atlantic City with her...she sounds like a spiteful, conniving woman.  You'll probably sit there and watch her gamble all day while she treats you like shit.  But that's just my opinion...obviously, at the end of the day you have to live with the woman.*

*This is serious stuff here...flying off the handle that badly for something as trivial as what you describe..and ruining something SHE KNEW was special to you (that's why she destroyed that, because she knew just what it meant to you) is looney.  Like I said in my former post...If I were you, I'd try to get out of there as soon as you could.*

*Hoping to see a PM from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 24, 2006)

just saw this post, what a wench.  

why do people do shit to intentionally hurt people?!

PM'ed you!


----------



## ZoeFerret (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG! I am so glad I am not around anyone like that. Your friends are wrong by discounting your stuff and feelings. Make up is expensive! Even if it wasn't expensive- it's still your stuff plus you have a kid to raise doesn't make it easy to replace. Sooo sorry- I wanna cry for you- it makes me sad too.


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 24, 2006)

i wouldn't go to atlantic city with that bitch!! i would tell her to use the money she planned on using in atlantic city to buy you replacement makeup instead. sounded like a cheap appology to me, like she is trying to distract the fact of the matter with a trip to AC. anyway, i just mailed out some sample pigments, some mac, some sweetscents, some pure luxe and other brands. hope it will cheer you up!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 24, 2006)

.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i can not believe she did that! that's just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That woman has a problem upstairs


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys, on the name calling, do remember that regardless of the actions, this is her boyfriend's mom, and it's inappropriate to make the reference to her as a bitch. Some respect needs to be afforded regardless of the distastefullness and disrespect of her behaviour.

"I may be a Christian, but if you keep it up, I'm gonna go to kickin' your pretty little butt, is that clear enough?" Gretchen Wilson.


----------



## asraicat (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRES TEAL* 
_ok , first i talked to the bf and really made him understand where i was coming from , so he went and talked to his mom for me , she said that she wont replace the makeup , but since my 21st birthday is in two weeks she is going to take me to atlantic city , buy me some drinks and let me gamble with a lil bit of her money , and she did appologize and said she didnt think it would hurt my feelings <3_

 
ooooo-kay, but seriously WTF is she _now_ going on about!?!  Your B-day present is a totally separate issue from your private property she destroyed.  She needs to replace your property _*THEN*_ whatever she chooses to do for her b-day is up to her.  Shes still getting away w/ it if you ask me *GRRRR*


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry i havent responded in a while but i just got back from the dr.... i have strep throat for the 2nd time in the past 2 months wich is a little odd , and my one gland is swolen to a crazy size , i may be getting my tonsils removed in 2 to 4 weeks wich sucks but atleast i wont get strep anymore .... but back to the makeup subject ... i guess she is having a serious guilt trip because she is getting me a new msf from ebay ... that makes me feel a little better too i guess even tho thats the only thing she is replacing , but atleast she is replacing the most expensive thing she ruined .... thank u all again for bein here for me , it really does   mean alot to me


----------



## joraye (Aug 25, 2006)

I have like five piggies, but of course I'll never use them all, so pls PM your address and soon as I find some sample containers, I'd like to at least send you a few samples.  

I know what its like to have something you worked hard to get, and then have it destroyed (or in my case, stolen).  ]

And I would also look into the Destruction of Property thing as mentioned above.  This lady could have resorted to OTHER ways of venting her anger, like you when you left the house.  NOT destroying something as precious as MAC!


----------



## geeko (Aug 25, 2006)

my sympathies to u. I understand how u feel. I'll feel DARN angry if someone smashes my M.A.C stuff up. M.A.c stuff is expensive..and i'm still a student...so if someone smashes my stuff up i'll demand the person to replace my make up....

i'm so sorry to hear what happened to your make up.  What your MIL did was unforgivable. if my own mum did that to my make up i will not talk to her for ages...


----------



## NFTP (Aug 25, 2006)

in my opinion, taking you to AC, buying you drinks, and letting you gamble away money is a pretty poor excuse for an apology. it doesnt even make sense why she would do such a thing. her "peace offering" doesnt even add up to the amount of money that would replace your collection, does it? when you think about it, you are just going to be spending her money, that could go towards the buying of a new collection.

 Quote:

  she did apologize and said she didnt think it would hurt my feelings  
 
why on earth would someone ruin another persons belongings, intentionally, and think it wouldnt upset them? seriously, it saddens me to think someone would do such a mean thing.
 Quote:

  atleast she is replacing the most expensive thing she ruined  
 
thats good, but she should pay for the other stuff too.

i hope you get well soon, and all this mess gets resolved.


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Tres Teal - Any update? I hope you are feeling better and that all your Specktra care packages arrived safely and weren't stolen by the MIL   Let us know!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got some piggi samples i can send you, pm me! 

So sorry this happened. I know how you feel. When my ex and I broke up he gave away our dog b/c he knew how much I loved that dog. I know, not a good comparison but when something means that much to you it's all the same. I know everytime a hurricane comes my way the first thing I think about saving is my MAC! 
It really was spiteful and uncalled for on her part. 

It's so great to see all the lovely Specktrette's helping out and I'm glad to be one of them!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 31, 2006)

i just mailed ya 6 samples girlie! pm'ed you too! <3 glad to help and glad to see others helping as well


----------

